# Weird betta habits, that are not illness related - just weird!



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

For instance, Abyss ( RIP D: ), used to watch me draw or watch television.









Knight watched me draw and covers half his tank in a giant bubble nest, and when he decides he's not comfy enough in his plants or rock, he'll curl up in a corner with his face in the rocks.

Knight is also a little weirdo because he loves it when I put small figurines (like the Ho-oh figure that came with Pokemon HeartGold) up the side of the tank and wiggle it around. He shows off, does a mating or aggressive dance, and blows more bubbles.









Apollo is curious as a cat and will spend an odd amount of time investigating anything and everything.










Also, share pics of your weird fish!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Swish shoves himself into the smallest corner he possibly can.
I need to take a picture of it x3


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

Apollo does that, too xD He tries to burrow in his rocks. I can't have any hides but plants with him or he'll get himself stuck.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i forgot to mention, he LOVES the lava lamp next to his tank. its funny.


Reuban is new, so I haven't checked out his weird habits yet :3 he's a lot more calm than Swish though!


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

Once he gets cozy in his new home, I'm sure he'll have some weird little habit form  Most fish have one thing at the least.


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

My Betta Abaddon lovesss to be touched, I'll put my fingers in the tank and he's allll over them.... such a weirdo and no he doesn't have any illness, he's done this since i've had him, which has been over 2 years now 




















My New boy Cadus has a thing with stealing food from the shrimp ;D

though I don't really have a good pic of him.


My other new boy Hige had an obsession with the filter media I had in there for when I was cycling the tank...needless to say...


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

I only had one betta who allowed himself to be touched at all. It's a cute but surely strange behaviour.

Your bettas are very nice.


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

^^ thank you, Yeah Abbadon is my baby, he's just so entertaining all the time xD


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

That's what I love about bettas. They have such personalities! Almost dog-like.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

When I first moved Rosso to his new 3.5 filtered, He used to rest between the top of his temple and the bottom of his filter (the suction is in the back). Until I baffled the filter I once caught him swimming under the filter with this look like "Look at me. I can swim through this just fine." :roll:


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

One of my old bettas was in a community 10gal and he would go and ride the filter, then loop around and do it again and again. All the baby mollies in the tank started following him after a week. It was like the fish version of a water slide.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i wish Swish would want to be touched, but he pretty much is just "Woman, give me some food!"


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

lol xD Most of mine are that way, some of them follow me around, and all my girls flock into my hand. Sororities <3 (speaking of which I need to buy at least 3 more girls AND move their tank soon, since its been taken over by algae AGAIN -___-) Yay excuses to buy more bettas 

A bettas fins are sooo silky soft though, but if you ever do touch them or they allow you to touch them, make sure your hands are VERY VERY wet, else you can murder their slime coat.


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm going to be building up a sorority soon. Since I need more bettas to breed, I might as well throw them all in one tank so I can have more room for males. But I only have 2 females at the moment. They get along, but one is a lot smaller so I'm afraid to put them together. :/

They're very delicate, too, so you have to be careful. Half the time I catch them by hand rather than net, so I've grown pretty used to careful handling.

Also, I use ghost shrimp to keep my tanks algea free. Most bettas get along with them well in my experience, and since you don't give them much attention, you may not even notice if some go missing. xD

I can't put shrimp with one of my females unless she's in a community or sorority or she'll kill them, but the rest do fine.


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd put my shrimp with my girls..... but they already ate my snails.... my chinese algae eater, my pleco guest that I was keeping till it was big enough for a pond..... -____- the tards eat everything that eats algae and I knoooww they'd murder my shrimp lol. Yet they get along great with the tetras I have in there with them. Giirrllllss x___x.


Also so long as there is a crazy amount of cover your girl should be fine.I had all shapes and sizes in my tank for the longest time, However recently a lot of the girls I started out with have died off :/ and down to 6 when I had 10. 
heres my sorority 









I only use the net for my girls, my boys I remove by hand so they don't damage any fins. I learned my lesson the hard way, I once had male who lost a ventral to a net, even when the net was of a soft material.I was mortified when I saw it caught in the netting. x__X. Besides its sooo much faster to just scoop them up with a hand, rather then chase them around with a net. Hands are soo useful <3


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Our Hannibal is very odd. XD

He LOVES his filter. Throws fits if it is off or missing. Got stressed at it being baffled. He likes to swim in the current and uses it as a "fishy treadmill".

He flares at Devon if I am near the tank and Devon comes close. XD He also flared at one of the great danes when she came into the room.

Wont eat anything but freeze-dried blood worms. Even if it is soaked in garlic juice. -_-

Bites. A lot. That is how he got his name.

Took off his dorsal fin and a bunch of his lovely tail. Why? Don't know. He looked ridiculous with only a thin little ribbon for a dorsal but it's growing back beautifully now.

The last 2 days he has built this huge bubble nest where I feed him and has shown no interest in food when I try to feed him.


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

The to-be sorority tank is currently a small community with little cover. I just got some fish last week as gifts and had to make a quick setup, so for now it's a little bare...then again, they were following eachother around (almost schooling) and the big girl doesn't bother the guppies in there. I'll try it.

Oh yes, and you have to be careful to get all of them in the net to begin with or it'll get ripped on the outside of the net. The downside to their beauty...


I have some spoiled bettas, too. Some love variety (which is healthy) and others are turds who will stick to one or two things.


----------

